# Lefthand Canyon construction



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Just a big heads up on Lefthand Creek. Lefthand Canyon is under major road rework. Part of that rework includes working in the creek bed, and armoring the banks, new bridges, flow control, etc. Not sure if it will be boatable this year or not (projected end of the project is November 2016)

They have been blasting within the work area to widen and straighten out the road. So far the work has been from Buchanan Park to the junction of Lefthand and James Canyon. The next phase will be from the junction to at least Lickskillete road (in Lefthand). There will be work do in James Canyon, but from what I've heard so far, it won't be as drastic as the Lefthand Canyon work. There will also be work from Buchanan down to highway 36 as well.

Some of the creek bed work includes placement of tree root-balls to help stabilize the banks. The entire character and direction of the stream bed may be in flux until they are done with the project.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

If they ruin Lefthand creek, where will I go kayaking???


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

Crap. On the bright side, maybe they'll take the piton rock out of the crux. KSC and I will be there early in the season to investigate.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Has anyone even run it since the floods?Jason? Was wondering, how has it changed,for better or worse? It may not be too great ,but it is conveniently located easy creekin' with some gradient.We used to clean it yearly ,for a few years .Seemed like it was hardly run the last few years before the flood.If you went all the way to 36 that would add some mileage to a too short run.You could bomb the standard run in like 1/2 hour.The old Bible tàlked about going to 36 ,but I don't know of anyone who has.

Hauling ass down Lickskillet on a Mtn .bike is a blast !


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Some folks were running it last year. This year will be iffy if they are still working in the creek. They may leave the creek in a nasty shape during runoff and finish the work after runoff. From the size of the project, they may even work during runoff

There was still alot of flood debris in the creek last year (guard rails, wire, pieces of road, etc). The flood cleared alot of the brush around the banks.


----------

